
Amazing graphics from the 1950s New York Times archive - me_bx
https://medium.com/@stuartathompson/amazing-graphics-from-the-1950s-new-york-times-archive-910879e39a73
======
zimpenfish
Alongside the obvious choice of Tufte, I can recommend Bertin's "Semiology of
Graphics" and "Graphics And Graphics Information Processing" as good reads
about this kind of graphical representation of data (I prefer GAGIP,
personally.)

